# Trucos Samsung F275 ( Aporte )



## JoniDf (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola gente hace unos dias me compre el samsung F275 , use algunos de estos comandos q encontre dando vueltas en internet  
lo unico q probe y me andubo fue liberarlo y subirle mas el volumen suena de 10 
Saludos




Para poder ver los vídeos en pantalla completa debemos deslizar el teléfono para descubrir el teclado y luego:
solo dirigirnos a _Multimedia > Vídeos >_ Escogemos el vídeo que deseemos reproducir y en momento en que esté se este reproduciendo debemos pulsar *“#” *para maximizar la visualización de nuestro vídeo.
Para volvernos a la forma de visualización normal debemos de volver a pulsar *“#”*.
*Mas trucos para nuestro teléfono Samsung F275:*
*Trucos para subir el sonido del Altavoz de nuestro teléfono Móvil*​Este es el código que debemos utilizar para acceder a la configuración del Altavoz: **#0206*8378#*
*Ingresa a los siguientes menú y sub-menú:*
*1.* Test Mode
*2.* H/W Test
*3.* Audio Settings
*4.* MP3 Spk
_Luego debemos escribir:_
*6.* Ear Gain de 12 a 15 (Predeterminado 14)
*7.* HFR Gain de 12 a 15 (Predeterminado 14)
Después debemos dirigirnos a *“Rx Vol”*
Luego debemos cambiar los valores que estan por los siguientes los cuales estan probados y les aconsejo no aumentarlos mas, pero *la configuración es de responsabilidad de quien aumente mas cada nivel.*
level 1 :150
level 2 :200
level 3 :250
level 4 :300
level 5 :350
level 6 :400
level 7 :450
level 8 :500
level 9 :600
level 10 :700
level 11 :900
level 12 :1000
level 13 :1250
level 14 :1350
*Trucos para aumentar el sonido de los Audífonos en nuestro teléfono Móvil*​Este es el código que debemos utilizar para acceder a la configuración para el aumento de volumen en los Audífonos: **#0206*8378#*
*Ingresa a los siguientes menú y sub-menú:*
*1.* Test Mode
*2.* H/W Test
*3.* Audio Settings
*4.* MP3 ear
*5.* Ear Gain al 15 (ustedes deciden del 12 al 15)
*6.* HFR Gain al 15 (ustedes deciden del 12 al 15)
Después debemos dirigirnos a *“Rx Vol”*
Luego debemos cambiar los valores que estan por los siguientes los cuales estan probados y les aconsejo no aumentarlos mas, pero* la configuración es de responsabilidad de quien aumente mas cada nivel.*
level 1 :10
level 2 :25
level 3 :35
level 4 :50
level 5 :65
level 6 :80
level 7 :110
level 8 :150
level 9 :200
level 10 :350
level 11 :500
level 12 :650
level 13 :900
level 14 :1200

*Pasos para Liberar nuestro Teléfono Móvil Samsung F275*​Para poder liberar nuestro equipo móvil *Samsung F275* debemos tener  la siguiente precaución en cuenta, traspasar todos nuestros contactos a la SIM de nuestro proveedor y luego extraer la tarjeta MS2.
La forma de liberar momentáneamente nuestro celular F275 consta de realizar los siguiente pasos, saquemosle la tarjeta SIM a nuestro equipo, lo encendemos y introducimos este código #*7337# con esto ya esta liberado, esta forma de liberación dura 4 a 5 semanas.
*Pero les recomiendo realizar el liberado de por vida y para ello deben de seguir los siguientes pasos:*
Para poder llevar a cabo esta forma permanente de liberación debíamos realizar de todas maneras los paso anteriores (liberación momentánea).
*Liberación de permanente:*
*1.* Luego ingresamos una TARJETA SIM distinta al del Proveedor del equipo.
*2.* Ingresamos: *2767*3855#, esperamos aproximadamente 15 a 20 segundos, que nuestro equipo se reinicie.
*3.* Ingresamos el siguiente código: *7465625*638*00000000*00000000#
*4.* Ingresamos: #7465625*638*00000000#
*5.* Por ultimo para verificar el estado del equipo, ingresamos: *#7465625#
Y los (11) códigos del equipos deben estar decir inhabilitados.
*Nota:* como administrador de este sitio web les comento que este truco fue realizado y ejecutado.
*Códigos Generales*​**2767*3855#* FULL Reset
**2767*2878#* CUST Reset
**2767*927#* WAP Reset
**2767*667#* MMS Reset
**2767*36245#* Email Reset
*#7465625#* Indication Locks, Para ver qué funciones en el equipo están bloqueadas en nuestro Samsung F275
*#0206*3768665#* DRM Tool JAVA, etc.
*#52828378#* Java Test Menu
*#0206*8378#* Test Modelo
*#0206*523#* Brillo de la pantalla 1-5
*#0842#* Probar Vibrador
*#1111#* Versión del software
*#2222#* Versión del Hardware
*#1234#* Dev Version
*#232337#* Bluetooth
*#4777*8665#* Herramienta GPRS
_Debo de comunicarles también el cuidado con algunos códigos que pueden aplicar en el teléfono Móvil Samsung F275:_*
*2767*226372#* Reiniciar las opciones de la cámara, Precaución: borra todas las fotografías tomadas.
**2767*5282#* Java Reset and (Deletes all Java Midlets)


----------

